# New Movie about EOD



## Hush (May 21, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## car (May 21, 2009)

RK and I watched a hajii copy of this at RB's house last week. 

Good movie.


----------



## Ravage (May 21, 2009)

I have it, and since RK says its worth it, I'll watch it :)


----------



## Florida173 (May 21, 2009)

All the EOD guys out here laugh at how the movie is farther from the truth on how they do things...  I haven't watched it yet and I might borrow the Haji shop version, but when three EOD teams rotate through here in the last 4 months and all say it's crap... it may be just that.


----------



## Ravage (May 29, 2009)

When they raided the bomb house, that kinda raised a BS flag (LOL if I had one that is ). I would figure that those kind of raids would be done by Rangers or SEALs - not by a three man EOD team


----------



## racing_kitty (May 29, 2009)

Oh, I know that absolutely 100% nothing that the characters do in that movie resembles ANYTHING that my guys do in real life.  If anything, there isn't a whole lot that the fictional TL does that WOULDN'T get you killed.  You can bet your sweet ass if my TL popped some smoke while taking the long walk, I'd put both my fucking boots in his ass so deep that he'd be sneezing sandy suede for months to come (not to mention I'd be cleaning snot outta my boot laces).  

Saying that this movie is an accurate portrayal of what EOD does in theater is like saying Oliver Stone's "Platoon" was 100% spot on in its portrayal of the infantry in Vietnam.  That is, I'd probably bean you upside the fucking head with the first aluminum baseball bat I could get my grubby little hands on for implying such.  But taking it for what it is - sensationalized fiction loosely based on a real job done by real soldiers - it's not that bad.  

Although, talking to some of the master badge wearers who know the EOD guy who consulted for this movie, that guy was a prick from what I've been told.  But that's just hearsay on my part.


----------



## Trip_Wire (May 29, 2009)

Florida173 said:


> All the EOD guys out here laugh at how the movie is farther from the truth on how they do things...  I haven't watched it yet and I might borrow the Haji shop version, but when three EOD teams rotate through here in the last 4 months and all say it's crap... it may be just that.



As a former LE Bomb Technician, I would suspect that (hopefully) the EOD people that supplied the expertise to make this movie would stay way away from 'how they do things.' It would be pretty silly to document RSP's in a movie that potential bomb makers could watch. On the other hand we're dealing with Hollywood! 

I know that I used to shudder every time I saw local new media making videos of EOD operators approaching an IED or where they set up their monitor for the robot and or setting up a disruptor or other critical moves, etc. Some even tried to tell the public what we were doing. (They were usually wrong.)

It's bad enough that at times 'bombers' want to kill EOD operators and will plant IEDS just to watch the response and every movement that the team makes in-order to set devices to kill them as well as other responders. The Brit's learned this real fast in NI.

If as the EOD teams have indicated that it is indeed crap, etc. that IMO is a good thing! Stay away from factual data of any kind! Stay with 'cut the blue wire.'

I hope RK gets to watch this movie and give her .02 cents. She's been there and done that in Iraq!

I will watch the movie if I get the chance as well.

Opps! RK gave her .02 cents when I was writing mine! I agree 100%


----------



## CBTech (Jun 2, 2009)

Florida173 said:


> All the EOD guys out here laugh at how the movie is farther from the truth on how they do things...  I haven't watched it yet and I might borrow the Haji shop version, but when three EOD teams rotate through here in the last 4 months and all say it's crap... it may be just that.



I was on Quarterdeck wach a few years ago in PR with a SEAL who was the CDO. We watched Tears of the Sun with Bruce WIllis. 

You wanna see someone laugh their ass off watch this movie with a Frog or Top Gun with any Dech Dept. carrier guy. 

You wanna see an accurate war movie watch John Wayne in The Fighting Seabee's.


----------

